# When to harvest Cayuga



## Brigitte (Aug 11, 2016)

Took some readings this morning and have 
pH 3.4
Brix 16
TA 3.0 g/l 

We have had a lot of rain all through July which is very unusual. Is that why acid is so low? 
I am thinking it is time to pick and adjust acid and sugar. 
This will be our first harvest for any grapes so any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks !!


----------



## TonyR (Aug 11, 2016)

How do the grapes taste? I think your Brix is very low, I would be looking for a Brix of 20 or 21. Are you sure on the Ta numbers? Is you regent fresh?


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 11, 2016)

TonyR- those are good questions. I have a new meter and am pretty sure I am
Running it correctly. reagent is fresh and the grapes taste good. I was reading somewhere that Cayuga harvest with a lower Brix. Do you raise this grape?


----------



## TonyR (Aug 11, 2016)

Years ago I did. To much black rot. I pulled them, planted Frontenac gris to high of acid pulled them now have Petite Pearl. When you tested Ta did you start with 15cc of juice and add regent till calabrated Ph meter read 8.2. And you only used 3.4cc of regent? With the low Brix you will have wine with alcohol level of like 9%. But if the grapes taste good to you that is all that matters.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 11, 2016)

The directions with out meter said to start with 10ml juice and it has a pump that adds reagent until it gets to pH 8.2. I get a digital readout for TA


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 11, 2016)

Also can't I add sugar to get the Brix reading higher? I would like alcohol to be in the 11-12%


----------



## grapeman (Aug 11, 2016)

First off these are pretty typical numbers for Cayuga that is ready to pick. You want to pick Cayuga at 15 to 16 brix and adjust the sugar to desired alcohol level. If you get any riper it will develop undesirable aromas and tastes. Pick them now and make some great wine. The TA seems a bit low but you can adjust if needed. Taste the juice from the grapes when picked and see if it is just too low.

Sounds like you got a pretty high end meter. They are easy to run, just make sure they are initially calibrated before use and they are pretty fool proof.


----------



## TonyR (Aug 11, 2016)

This might help you with the sugar.
http://www.brewersfriend.com/chaptalization-calculator/


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you grapeman. Yes I really love my meter and thank you so much for the info. 

TonyR thank you for the link. It looks cool and will be very helpful.


----------

